# Updated pictures of Ginny...**added pic of the stud who bred her**



## Whispering_Pines (Feb 3, 2013)

Hello Everyone-

Ginny is "279 days" today or we think. The previous owner told me she was last bred the 1st week of May. We did have her pregnancy confirmed at the vet/blood test. I am having the phone company hook up our cameras/internet in our barn on Tuesday.

1. Once our camera's are hooked up I can then subscribe to marestare? If so how?

I posted some pictures of Ginny that I took last night, her belly has definately gotten bigger, probably hard for you all to see, but from the one that hugs her each night, I can tell.


----------



## eagles ring farm (Feb 3, 2013)

pretty girl

contact Heather at www.marestare.com she is great and will tell you all you need to get and do she will help you every step of the way

take it from one who needs her to help me every year lol


----------



## countrymini (Feb 3, 2013)

She's a little cutie!


----------



## crisco41 (Feb 3, 2013)

oh exciting. Not long now. I think mare stare is the absolute neatest thing. I got to watch Kates lil stud boy get born. i was just as breathless as I would have been had i been there.


----------



## SugaryCharm (Feb 3, 2013)

What a pretty little lady!


----------



## AnnaC (Feb 4, 2013)

Oh she is just so very cute, cant wait to see what she will produce for you.





Just a word about taking pictures - you need to be down on your knees alongside her so we can see her tummy side on and from her level, not from above. Also a pic from behind, again from down at her level which will show us how the baby is lying (they often bulge out to one side or the other!). But she is such a pretty girl, pictures from any angle are always welcome!


----------



## Whispering_Pines (Feb 4, 2013)

Thank you Anna- I have reposted some pictures I took tonight? I am so nervous about this pregnancy business! She is a maiden, you read all the horror stories, and try to prepare yourself for the worse. I purchased her pregnant (not confirmed) and was told she was last bred the first week of May.


----------



## Whispering_Pines (Feb 4, 2013)

Ok, I hope these worked!! LOL.


----------



## jessj (Feb 5, 2013)

What a little beauty! Do we have any pics of dad?


----------



## Eagle (Feb 5, 2013)

oh wow she is adorable, can I have her?



Great new pics, we can really see her now well apart from all that fluff



I agree that we need pics of Dad if possible. This baby is going to be so cute.


----------



## countrymini (Feb 5, 2013)

I am so in love with her colour!! Those black little legs are so cute.


----------



## Whispering_Pines (Feb 5, 2013)

I do have a picture, but he's not my horse, I can't post it here right? Can I post a link to a website she has him for sale on? Thanks, we love her too. I just hooked up today a remote camera, so I can watch her from our home also.


----------



## Whispering_Pines (Feb 6, 2013)

Sounds great, you will think he is absolutely adorable!! I was going to text message her but the problem is I lost my phone in the mall last week with all my numbers...UGG I will try to find her email. If not I will simply post the link to the site she has him posted on for sale. Stay tuned....So we have our remote camera's installed and who in their right mind places the laptop on their bed, and is obsessed with watching their little mini horse all night eat hay, poop, sleep, and repeat!! Yep...ME!


----------



## Whispering_Pines (Feb 6, 2013)

I received permission today from Christy to go ahead and post the picture of the stud that Ginny is bred to, he is an absolute sweet heart also, he has one blue eye, you can't see that of course...LOL


----------



## eagles ring farm (Feb 6, 2013)

handsome daddy too I'm anxious to see this foal


----------



## Eagle (Feb 7, 2013)

wow he is lovely



I know just what you mean about watching the cam, I would put the kids and hubby to bed and then just stare for hours even though I knew I had the aunties on here keeping an eye out for me. Minis are just addictive.


----------

